# primmsylvania 2015



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the youtube link to my video for 2015


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You definitely fill your space with a lot of spooky goodness. I like the projections you used - nicely eerie.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow kprimm!
Nice work


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything looks great, and primmsylvania.....how clever. Love the little flashing green lights inside the pumpkin reaper....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have a great collection of Ghoulies and props. Love the pumpkin man with flickering lights in his ribs


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Great haunt, you have so many wonderful props and so much eye candy for all the TOT's. Such a great mix of all things Halloween, from witches to skeletons, to pumpkins and ghosts, you have it all. And I am so jealous of your Skulltronix talking skeleton. Very cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like lots of great spooky memories for TOTs.


----------

